# Pinarello Paris 2012 Bottom Bracket question



## Davide123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good evening,

I don't write very often but I constantly read this forum, thank you so much for your knowledge and tips. 

I have a question for you guys : 

I have a Pinarello Paris 2012 and the MOST bottom bracket fit in that says "most-croxover-oversize-bottom-bracket" and I have a Veloce 10 speed groupset. I'm thinking to buy a Record 2013 and I need to understand if it will fit a BB30 ( the one coming with the used Record Groupset) or not. 

Also, I'm 5'7" tall and I always used a 172.5 mm crankset. The gropuset found is a 175 mm crankset. I never tried this length, any advice? 

Thank you so much

ciao!

davide


----------

